# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Favorite Instant Noodle Brands

## dj_rice

After seeing rage2's exquisite recipe of noodles and spam this thread came about....


I've always only liked the MAMA Onion flavour noodles from Thailand, their noodles even after cooked properly are still al dente and firm whereas Co-Op brand or other brand noodles turn to pure mush....although recently I'm starting to like the instant udon/noodles from Japan (Sapparo Ichiban)



Heres a close #2 to the Mama noodles






What are your fav brands?

----------


## al-ti2d

these are my favourite.. they're spicy korean instant noodles. mmmmmmm yum!

----------


## signature7

+1 for mama

My mom buys boxfulls! never has the spam and egg but will definitly try it..

Mom used to put lettuce and rice plus some other goodies in witht he noodles, just can't think of what they are in english.

----------


## frozenrice

Why do you people post these things at night??!! After seeing last night's post I ended up making a noodle.  :Bang Head:  Didn't have any spam so I fried up a few weiners LOL.

Reading this tonight, I'm thinking about making another one..... fuggin will power........


For regular run of the mill instant noodles :

----------


## USHER

mama than nong shim

----------


## A2VR6

Maggi  :thumbs up:

----------


## FiveFreshFish

The packages are too small. Gotta cook two at a time.

----------


## max_boost

^^^

MAMA Noodles FTMFW!!!

----------


## avow

no name superstore in the cups  :Big Grin:

----------


## Euro838

Noodle King and then Nissin for me. Much more expensive than MAMA.

----------


## dennisaur



----------


## 98type_r

> _Originally posted by avow_ 
> *no name superstore in the cups *



cup noodles don't count.
How are you going to fit some spam and a fried egg in that cup?

----------


## sputnik

Where can you get the MAMA noodles?

----------


## PINOY-X

you'll probabaly find everything at T&T supermarket

----------


## n1zm0

anything maggi, Malaysia FTW! :thumbs up: 

edit: and this

----------


## GQBalla

FTW!!!!!

----------


## Cooked Rice

Nissin beef flavour  :Big Grin:

----------


## avow

> _Originally posted by 98type_r_ 
> * 
> 
> cup noodles don't count.
> How are you going to fit some spam and a fried egg in that cup?*



cook it and then put it an a bowl?  :dunno:

----------


## z2two

MAMA noodles and NONG SHIM ftw!

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by GQBalla_ 
> *
> 
> FTW!!!!!*



I second this...I love this stuff.

----------


## hoamic11

Mama noodles are #1, then the i-tung ramen in the chinese beef flavor are good, nissan noodles too, their all so good.

----------


## HybridTheory

Mama noodles are really good. There's another brand I like, it comes in a purple bowl and you get it from superstore. Gah I can't remember the name of it for the life of me right now. I think they're called Tom Yum or something.

----------


## van

There is no replacement for MAMA noodles, I have been eating that stuff since like the 80's or something. For a really refreshing "instant noodle" meal simply add sliced beef, lettuce and of course some hot sauce. Delicious!

----------


## rage2

My favorite:


It's great cooked AND uncooked!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

^

I remember when that was all the rage (no pun intended) back in school - snacking on crushed up instant noodles with the seasoning poured all over them. Every 2nd person walking down the hall would be eating those damn things!  :ROFL!:  

Makes me want a pack right now, might have to buy a case for the office!

----------


## Nova316

^^ werent those the ones with the cookie monster looking thing on them? Where your suppose to eat them raw?

Edit: This stuff  :Smilie:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Haha, those look ridiculous! But no, it was any randomn pack of instant noodles.

----------


## G-ZUS

theres some good ones at army navy forget the brand name

----------


## signature7

did any of your parents say that eating raw noodles was bad for you, my mom always hated me eating it like that.

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by JRSC00LUDE_ 
> *^
> 
> I remember when that was all the rage (no pun intended) back in school - snacking on crushed up instant noodles with the seasoning poured all over them. Every 2nd person walking down the hall would be eating those damn things!  
> *




 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  so true

----------


## Sasuke_Kensai

Are the ones found in the regular supermarket no good? I likes them alot! Easy to half-cook so that you get large chunks of partially-crunchy noodles.

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by Sasuke_Kensai_ 
> *Are the ones found in the regular supermarket no good? I likes them alot! Easy to half-cook so that you get large chunks of partially-crunchy noodles.*




I find their texture is crappy, like pure mush, even when you partially cook them...and their seasoning bases suck...white people dont know instant noodles..sorry

----------


## ga16i

Nissin Ramen FTW, Beef flavour or Sesame Oil.
Can't stand the white people Mr. Noodles and such, eck.

... and JDM noodles are WAY better than domestic  :Pimpin':

----------


## bamboo403

dude wheres the nong shim kim chi noodle bowl? 

you guys have to try pancit canton its the shit. I think we get it from T&T  :dunno:

----------


## Si_FlyGuy

I like the MAMA large packet shrimp tom yum noodles. :Drool:

----------


## dj_rice

Holy shizzle I just found the coolest, informative Instant Noodle webpage....


http://www.noodleson.com/review/



Go to home and click on Noodle 101.....it has info of origins of noodles, how to eat, how to cook, what to look for when buying...not to mention it reviews a WHACKload of brands... :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:

----------


## Cooked Rice

I have a box of KUNG-FU noodles that my parents bought lol... They taste ok.

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by PINOY-X_ 
> *you'll probabaly find everything at T&amp;T supermarket*



That place is bloody DANGEROUS  :Big Grin:  I always go there to get ONE thing (mostly some fresh cod steaks and a salmon fillet or steak (they have MASSIVE salmon there) and always end up buying a shopping cart full of stuff  :Drama:  But it's SOOOOOOO good... I mean, only place in Calgary that has miso paste o_O And the bakery is just deadly (at least at the northeast store), best meat stuffed buns I've ever had in Calgary (even beating out the Dragon City Mall bakery, and that's hard to do). They also have japanese curry buns there too  :Drool: 

For noodles, I like to get those big 1 kg cubes of dried noodles from there. Just break off what you need, the rest stays good. I always rinse my noodles before cooking tho, because those cubes come with a healthy serving of coating :P But they taste soooooo good mixed with a little sweet thai chili sauce  :Big Grin:

----------


## blinkme_210

You can get most if not all of the noodles mentioned in this thread in the Asian/Oriental isle @ Superstore.

My personal favourite would have to be Maggi chicken flavour. Too bad you can't get the chicken flavour here, only shrimp & asam laksa  :Frown:  Tastes amazing cooked & uncooked. When it's cooked, it's just the right firmness, it's little less firm than Mama, but not to the point where it's mush.

----------


## GTS Jeff

Nong Shim, Mama, and Nissin - and in that order.

----------


## Qwerty21

NONG SHIM KIM CHI FLAVOR FTW!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by Qwerty21_ 
> *NONG SHIM KIM FLAVOR FTW!
> 
> » Click image for larger version*




I just bought a whole carton of these over the weekend... :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:

----------


## DJ Lazy

:thumbs up:

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *
> 
> *




Doesnt their commercial song go "Sapparo Ichiban, so easy to do, pour hot water, and ready for you"... :dunno:   :Confused:

----------


## KLCC

Suprised that no body mention IndoMie

Mi Goreng FTW  :thumbs up:  :thumbs up:

----------


## whiskas

Does anyone know of a store in the downtown core or chinatown where I could get some good noodles, I could use a few boxes for the office.

----------


## Artega

Be weary of instant noodles from T & T

if you look at the expiry date, most of them are either 1-3 months or have already expired

and sometimes they taste like expired noodles 



for my favorite it'll have to be Nong Shim Shin Ramyun though

----------


## lint

> _Originally posted by Artega_ 
> *Be weary of instant noodles from T &amp; T
> 
> if you look at the expiry date, most of them are either 1-3 months or have already expired
> 
> and sometimes they taste like expired noodles 
> *



best before, but still good after!

----------


## Xtrema

> _Originally posted by JRSC00LUDE_ 
> *^
> 
> I remember when that was all the rage (no pun intended) back in school - snacking on crushed up instant noodles with the seasoning poured all over them. Every 2nd person walking down the hall would be eating those damn things!  
> 
> Makes me want a pack right now, might have to buy a case for the office!*



You have to be from old skool HK to remember that. Didn't know anyone else eating it that way.

----------


## Si_FlyGuy

meh...expiry dates are approximations anyway. Chinese goods are good for at least 1 year after.  :Big Grin:

----------


## benyl

FTW!

with Kim chi as a side dish.
Pickled daikon works too.

----------


## urban.one

Why are these noodles so popular? Is it the taste or the low cost or something cultural?

----------


## KLCC

Its the MSG..... :thumbs up:

----------


## szw

> _Originally posted by Xtrema_ 
> * 
> 
> You have to be from old skool HK to remember that. Didn't know anyone else eating it that way.*



Tons of my kids in my elementary did that in Calgary. I thought it was pretty retarded at the time.

----------


## Fcuk

SHIN RAMYUN!

----------


## theken

k its a mama brand, i cant find it on there website, its smokin hot, has 3 packets with it, a spicy one, a flavor one with veggies kinda, and like a white paste that looks like jizz, packet says tom yum but its not the pork one, i dont know what it is called, but thats my favorite, i boil that shit up, throw some shrimp and montreal smoked deli meat...bam hella good meal. 

i dont think i have seen so many red underlined words in my life haha

----------


## gatorade

> _Originally posted by Xtrema_ 
> * 
> 
> You have to be from old skool HK to remember that. Didn't know anyone else eating it that way.*



I used to do that like 9 years ago, but only with dnih brand noodles or whatever they are called

----------


## b18c1

mi goreng is the bomb

----------


## EUROFANMAN

DOLL brand instant noodles from HK FTW!  :thumbs up:

----------


## sputnik

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Doesnt their commercial song go &quot;Sapparo Ichiban, so easy to do, pour hot water, and ready for you&quot;... *



Anyone remember the commercials from about 15 years ago that were originally from Japan and broadcast in Canada?

All I remember was a bunch of Japanese people on a farm and some chick yelling SAPPORO ICHIBAN-YA (and then it proceeded to echo).

There was also some fat guy that fell off a fence too.

It was pure comedy when I was a kid.

EDIT: Here is the other Sapporo Ichiban commercial I remember seeing as a kid.

----------


## kenny

I haven't seen that maggi brand anywhere, not even at superstore. Anyone know where you can still get that?

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by kenny_ 
> *I haven't seen that maggi brand anywhere, not even at superstore. Anyone know where you can still get that?*




Hiep Hoa 88 or any of those asian markets on 17th might...

----------


## HuMz

> _Originally posted by Qwerty21_ 
> *NONG SHIM KIM CHI FLAVOR FTW!
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Lived off of those everyday while I was on my own in school :Drool:

----------


## n1zm0

> _Originally posted by kenny_ 
> *I haven't seen that maggi brand anywhere, not even at superstore. Anyone know where you can still get that?*



definetly at T&T, if you've ever tasted real laksa in m'sia (kuching laksa), it the closest it gets to the real thing, it's all about the coconut milk.





> _Originally posted by KLCC_ 
> *Suprised that no body mention IndoMie
> 
> Mi Goreng FTW 
> 
> *



bah indonesian noodles are always cooked the same, fried, unless it's soto ayam

malaysia ftw!

ever tried the bah ku teh flavour they had at T&T? 

 :Drool: 

also anything tom yum is good

----------


## grrrouch

NAM BRAND CHOCK YAM NACK TOOK FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Doesnt their commercial song go &quot;Sapparo Ichiban, so easy to do, pour hot water, and ready for you&quot;... *



I have no idea.. :ROFL!:  I just know i love it.. lol

----------


## bigbadboss101

There are like 6000 types at T&T. Nissin is good, and I like Mama. The Korean stuff I like althought I don't put in the full pack of hot seasoning. There is a Tom Yum noodle that is pretty nice, and hot.

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by grrrouch_ 
> *
> 
> NAM BRAND CHOCK YAM NACK TOOK FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




Translation please

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> *
> 
> FTW!
> *



Ichiban FTMFW!

----------


## treg50

I've tried many brands. MAMA brand is pretty good. Duck flavour is hard to find for some reason, probably because it's so good. Spicy Shrimp is their next best. Chicken, Beef, Seafood, Pork are pretty normal.

My most recent fav is MAMA _Shrimp Creamy Tom Yum_.

If you want REAL taste this is a flavour explosion.



Ichiban? More like IchiBLAND!  :Pooosie:

----------


## BoS_DC2

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *My favorite:
> 
> 
> It's great cooked AND uncooked!*



Have you tried:



Nissin Sukiyaki Japanese style Udon

----------


## asifka

> _Originally posted by kenny_ 
> *I haven't seen that maggi brand anywhere, not even at superstore. Anyone know where you can still get that?*



 you can get them at east indian stores. e,g Apna Punjab in Castleridge , NE

----------


## trolly45

Mmm... Ramen...

----------


## RotaryPower

nong shim noodles
kimchi flava :Drool:

----------


## fastball

> _Originally posted by Qwerty21_ 
> *NONG SHIM KIM CHI FLAVOR FTW!
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



mmm... love those

----------


## narou

+1 for MAMA

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by Qwerty21_ 
> *NONG SHIM KIM CHI FLAVOR FTW!
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



 :Werd!:  I used to live on this stuff.

Where do you guys find these other ones in this thread? I'd love to try some of those.  :Smilie:

----------


## tabouli

Ichiban!  :Drool:

----------


## dragonone

nissin

and various japanes brands that I cannot pronounce, mostly frozen ones

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> * 
> 
>  I used to live on this stuff.
> 
> Where do you guys find these other ones in this thread? I'd love to try some of those. *




Some of it you can find at Superstore in the Asian Goods section...but the rest are only availible at T & T, Lucky's, Shun Fat 88 or any asian grocery store

----------


## jav_

> _Originally posted by narou_ 
> *+1 for MAMA*



 :Werd!:  +2

----------


## sdiep

Nong Shim Spicy ones are delicious. And of course, MAMA noodles FTW! We always had pork flavor though.

----------


## dj_rice

I have been opened to a whole new world of noodles after visiting T & T. 

Been eating some Nissin brand noodles now. Many flavors. Soooo good.

----------


## Weapon_R

> _Originally posted by sdiep_ 
> *Nong Shim Spicy ones are delicious.*



My favorite!

----------


## JLau

nong shim kim chi flavor  :thumbs up:

----------


## A3GTiVR6SC

Nong Shim Spicy Kim Chi +1

----------


## jwslam

I heard on the radio today that japan recently introduced "ice instant noodles". Doesn't it sound like some chemical reaction thing that you crack like those single use ice packs?

Anyways. What it is is a cup noodle where you only fill hot water to the top of the noodle, let it steam for 2.5 minutes, and add ice cubes. That's what the guy on the radio said anyways.

I couldn't find an english site for this but here's a shitty translated chinese one. link

edit: commercial article

----------


## nykz

I've been eating Indomie mi goreng a lot recently, current addiction!  :Love:

----------


## EG6boi

I really like the Mama brand noodles in Shrimp (Tom Yum) flavour!

----------


## FixedGear

I don't eat a lot of instant noodles, but my favourite is MAMA (chicken flavor).

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by EG6boi_ 
> *I really like the Mama brand noodles in Shrimp (Tom Yum) flavour!*



 :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:  sooo good. I remember eating them as kid dry for lunch every day too.

----------


## JDMMAN

Doll brand FTW!  :thumbs up:

----------


## relyt92

For somebody who is allergic to eggs, what else is good to toss into noodles other than meats?

----------


## EG6boi

> _Originally posted by relyt92_ 
> *For somebody who is allergic to eggs, what else is good to toss into noodles other than meats?*



It's a hit or a miss but I really like bean sprouts in my noodles.  :thumbs up:

----------


## 403civic

Nissin Sesame seed oil flavor.

----------


## ZenOps

Thread revival. Anyone tried Mama coconut milk yet?

Grapevine told me it was epic.

----------


## GenerationX

http://www.seriouseats.com/2014/04/t...socks-off.html

Anyone try these before? Apparently you can get them at TnT and everyone says they're great.

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by GenerationX_ 
> *http://www.seriouseats.com/2014/04/t...socks-off.html
> 
> Anyone try these before? Apparently you can get them at TnT and everyone says they're great.*





I have not. I will definately hit up TnT now to find

----------


## cyra1ax

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not. I will definately hit up TnT now to find*



They're actually quite good, almost but not quite restaurant quality. 
Hope you're a beyond baller though, they're about $6-7 per pack, however one pack makes two servings.

----------


## flipstah

$6 for instant noodles? Damn might as well go to Menyatai

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by cyra1ax_ 
> * 
> 
> They're actually quite good, almost but not quite restaurant quality. 
> Hope you're a beyond baller though, they're about $6-7 per pack, however one pack makes two servings.*



I'll keep a pack or 2 in the pantry but at that price, the Nissin brand is good enough for me.

----------


## cyra1ax

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> * 
> 
> I'll keep a pack or 2 in the pantry but at that price, the Nissin brand is good enough for me.*



No kidding. Another catch is that they're in a refrigerated end cap at T&T, it's been a while so I can't remember if there's an expiry date to them or not.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Yeah those ramen kits are good, but expensive.

For instant noodles, my favourite is Indomie. Packages are small so for a single serving, you need two or three packs but they're less than 50 cents a pack. The paste is what makes it worth it  :Drool:

----------


## bulaian

I really like these ones from T&T

» Click image for larger version 

They also have a Curry flavour and Chilli Crab. Both are just as good.

----------


## SOAB

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *Yeah those ramen kits are good, but expensive.
> 
> For instant noodles, my favourite is Indomie. Packages are small so for a single serving, you need two or three packs but they're less than 50 cents a pack. The paste is what makes it worth it 
> 
> *



my family loves these noodles.

----------


## wildrice

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *Yeah those ramen kits are good, but expensive.
> 
> For instant noodles, my favourite is Indomie. Packages are small so for a single serving, you need two or three packs but they're less than 50 cents a pack. The paste is what makes it worth it 
> 
> *



This one x100.. 


or the Shin Ramyum
» Click image for larger version

----------


## dj_rice

These are quite tasty. Its served sorta cold/room temp. No broth. Just cooked noodles and sauce.


» Click image for larger version

----------


## cyra1ax

> _Originally posted by bulaian_ 
> *I really like these ones from T&amp;T
> 
> » Click image for larger version 
> 
> They also have a Curry flavour and Chilli Crab. Both are just as good.*



+1 for these and the Mi Goreng as well. 
They actually have a store in Singapore(where it's made) where they actually cook+serve you what they sell in the package. Didn't eat there myself but there were lots of locals inside and it looked quite good! 

Unfortunately these are pretty expensive as well, I tend to stock up when they go on sale(isn't that often).

----------


## BavarianBeast

is everyone in this thread mainland Chinese? Maggi ftw.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Maggi Masala is my jam.

Nissin Tonkotsu is also really good.

----------


## bh87

My old favorite was Nissin Original with Sesame Oil, my new favorite is Nissin RAOH Shoyu flavor (red package).

 

The "RAOH" series is some sort of new way to dry the noodles, when they are cooked they are far and away the best instant noodle I've ever had and the soup flavor is downright delicious. If I can figure out how to make a half decent Char Siu at home I would be happy never going to a ramen restaurant again.

You can buy several different flavors from T&T (come in 5 packs), I've tried Shoyu, Shio, Miso, Spicy Miso and Tonkotsu (has a thinner noodle) flavors were all good, Tonkotsu being my least favorite.

Also, if you've never looked at this site before check it out:
The Ramen Rater

----------


## diamondedge

Here's a shot of that Prima Laksa in the black packaging. 

Taste 4.9/5. Rich and brothy. Slightly salty if you use the exact amount of water and all of the mix.

Noodle texture: 5/5
Holy fuck. I can see why it costs so much. So perfect and bouncy.

I garnished it with char siu cuz it's all I had.

----------


## suntan

> _Originally posted by GenerationX_ 
> *http://www.seriouseats.com/2014/04/t...socks-off.html
> 
> Anyone try these before? Apparently you can get them at TnT and everyone says they're great.*



 Bought some yesterday. Really, really good, esp. since I can cook them al dente.

If there's one thing I hate about every Japanese restaurant in Calgary, it's that they all overcook their noodles.

----------


## D'z Nutz

FYI, a box of 30 Indomie on sale at Lucky Supermarket for $10 this week

http://www.luckysupermarket.ca/calgaryad

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by diamondedge_ 
> *Here's a shot of that Prima Laksa in the black packaging. 
> 
> Taste 4.9/5. Rich and brothy. Slightly salty if you use the exact amount of water and all of the mix.
> 
> Noodle texture: 5/5
> Holy fuck. I can see why it costs so much. So perfect and bouncy.
> 
> I garnished it with char siu cuz it's all I had. 
> ...



Do you have a picture of the packaging? Whenever I go into T&T I'm the token white guy acting like he's in a different country.

NVM I should have scrolled up further lol.

----------


## K3RMiTdot

> _Originally posted by diamondedge_ 
> *Here's a shot of that Prima Laksa in the black packaging. 
> 
> Taste 4.9/5. Rich and brothy. Slightly salty if you use the exact amount of water and all of the mix.
> 
> Noodle texture: 5/5
> Holy fuck. I can see why it costs so much. So perfect and bouncy.
> 
> I garnished it with char siu cuz it's all I had. 
> *



Bought a bunch of these a few years back thinking they would be awesome with the price tag. I absolutely hated the noodle, I gave away the rest.

I'm curious if the noodles got changed.

----------


## Disoblige

Do you guys remember eating Nongshim bowl noodles back when they tasted different? I'm talking about like a decade ago or more. I remember as a kid, the noodles had a much different texture than they do now. Softer, easier to chew. The noodles now are thicker and more "rubbery" if that makes any sense.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Xtrema

> I can downsize my lifestyle to utilities, internet, and *ramen* if need be.



No Name, Mama or Nissin?




> #aspenlife



So Ichiran

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> No Name, Mama or Nissin?



A valid thinly veiled behavioural interview question. Can't have po' people dragging down the team.

----------


## flipstah

> No Name, Mama or Nissin?
> 
> 
> 
> So Ichiran



Indo Mie

----------


## Disoblige

This one is good, my new favorite instead of beef:

----------


## vengie

Ramen it is for lunch today.

I can always count on beyond for positive life influences!

----------


## cyra1ax

Can't go wrong with the classic.

----------


## sabad66

Shin Black ftw. Surprisingly walmart is the best place to buy it lol. 4 packs for $8

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> This one is good, my new favorite instead of beef:



OMG Black Garlic! Where did you source that? H, A, or E Mart?

----------


## Xtrema

> This one is good, my new favorite instead of beef:



I am digging this one that I discovered recently





> Can't go wrong with the classic.



If I want nostalgia, go back to the OG.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> OMG Black Garlic! Where did you source that? H, A, or E Mart?



S Mart.

Shop smart, shop S-Mart

----------


## Disoblige

> OMG Black Garlic! Where did you source that? H, A, or E Mart?



I get it at T&T every time Nissin 5-packs go on sale.

I find the noodle texture, although is the same thickness and taste, has a better chew to it than the other flavors. It's weird but awesome at the same time. Wish they did the same for the beef flavor as the noodles are not as good quality any more.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I borrow these from my bougie neighbours whenever I go over to clean pipes.

https://www.amazon.ca/Prima-Taste-Si.../dp/B00AZY3COW

----------


## Disoblige

If you guys like spicy, buy the Samyang 2x Spicy Chicken Ramen and add a spoonful of peanut butter. Adds a layer of depth that is amazingly good.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

A few ramen photos and no one gives a shit about the CVE/HSE employees anymore.

----------


## Xtrema

> If you guys like spicy, buy the Samyang 2x Spicy Chicken Ramen and add a spoonful of peanut butter. Adds a layer of depth that is amazingly good.



Safeway was giving these away for $2 for pack of 5. I like heat but this is way too much. But that peanut butter idea sounds awesome tho.

----------


## Disoblige

> Safeway was giving these away for $2 for pack of 5. I like heat but this is way too much. But that peanut butter idea sounds awesome tho.



???? Where? And still??? Are you sure it is the same kind? I need some, and that is so cheap!

And yeah, if you put peanut butter, it dilutes the heat tremendously.
If you find it too spicy but like the taste, just use the normal 1x version and put peanut butter. There is very little heat.

----------


## flipstah

> If you guys like spicy, buy the Samyang 2x Spicy Chicken Ramen and add a spoonful of peanut butter. Adds a layer of depth that is amazingly good.



Oh damn I’mtrying it out today! Those Samyang noodles burn my bum

----------


## vengie

So can we get a Ramen sub forum?

----------


## Disoblige

I'm weird with those noodles.

I usually add in fresh green onions and more toasted sesame seeds for flavor.
And to prevent lip burn, I cut all the noodles up so I can eat it with a spoon. Hate getting red lips from slurping spicy noodles.




> So can we get a Ramen sub forum?



No, because Cenovus/Husky layoffs and ramen go hand-in-hand.

----------


## killramos

> So can we get a Ramen sub forum?



This topic is very very important to Cenovus and Husky employees. No way we can decouple.

----------


## vengie

> This topic is very very important to Cenovus and Husky employees. No way we can decouple.



I for one would frequent Goro and Gun more frequently if they started hiring ex Cenovus and Husky employees.

----------


## kobe tai

Been on this kick for a while. Even comes with a MSG packet inside

----------


## Disoblige

NOW this is off-topic. Ramen that you buy at a grocery store to consume at home costs under $1 a meal for most brands.
You guys are talking about minimum $10+ lunches.. Hardly achievable by laid off O&G office workers.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I dunno, if they don't have enough saved to have $15 lunches for 6 months, is that my fault?

----------


## killramos

> NOW this is off-topic. Ramen that you buy at a grocery store to consume at home costs under $1 a meal for most brands.
> You guys are talking about minimum $10+ lunches.. Hardly achievable by laid off O&G office workers.



I’m not laid off haha, and I need lunch!

----------


## Disoblige

> I’m not laid off haha, and I need lunch!



You work at Cenovus? Or Husky? if not, off-topic.



@Xtrema
, need answers on where and when you found the 2x noodles @ Safeway for that cheap.

----------


## killramos

Being on topic is much overrated

----------


## Disoblige

> I dunno, if they don't have enough saved to have $15 lunches for 6 months, is that my fault?



$2700 on just lunch for half a year is fucking disgusting.
Rather spend it on Cancorp Property Group Strathmore investment.

----------


## Xtrema

> You work at Cenovus? Or Husky? if not, off-topic.
> 
> 
> 
> @Xtrema
> , need answers on where and when you found the 2x noodles @ Safeway for that cheap.



NorthHills Safeway, but this was almost 6 months ago. Was going into the Starbucks for mobile pick up and they had them right in front of cashier til.

Only bought a pack since never tried it and it's suspiciously cheap. 

I assume Safeway is trying to be "WITH IT" when kids are doing this as challenge on Youtube and ended up they weren't moving as quick.

----------


## Darkane

> S Mart.
> 
> Shop smart, shop S-Mart



Too bad only the ones that know, know.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

I love the Nissin tonkotsu but have to give props to the Maggi noodles too.



What's a Cenovus? Is it a noodle brand?

----------


## Disoblige

> What's a Cenovus? Is it a noodle brand?



In 3-4 months, you will regret moving these posts to this thread when 2000 laid off personnel scramble to find food options and only know to look in the Cenovus thread.

----------


## BavarianBeast

This honestly cannot be beaten!!

----------


## dj_rice

Bought these at Costco over the weekend as people on a few foodies on Instagram were saying its good. Not bad actually. Broth was actually creamy and rich and there wasn't a ton of seasoning left over at bottom of bowl like the other cheaper ramen packs. Quite tasty and the hot oil made gave it the punch it needed. Would eat again

----------


## ExtraSlow

Can I derail this thread as well? 
Eating here today:

----------


## Disoblige

Someone should invent eating Ramen, pho or something in a sauna semi naked. Hate going to restaurants at lunch and end up stinking for the rest of the day.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm in brother.

----------


## Disoblige



----------


## vengie

> Someone should invent eating Ramen, pho or something in a sauna semi naked. Hate going to restaurants at lunch and end up stinking for the rest of the day.



Won't someone please think of the children!!

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Can I derail this thread as well?



Sounds like a MTG move. Perhaps we can derail this thread back into the Cenovus thread.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Won't someone please think of the children!!



Don't bring kids to my noodle-sauna please.

- - - Updated - - -




> Sounds like a MTG move. Perhaps we can derail this thread back into the Cenovus thread.



What is mtg?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> funy pictur



LOL +rep

----------


## Xtrema

> Can I derail this thread as well? 
> Eating here today:



Damn, I realized I recognize the layout. Used to be a great Bun Bo Hue joint. Guess they didn't make it.




> Someone should invent eating Ramen, pho or something in a sauna semi naked. Hate going to restaurants at lunch and end up stinking for the rest of the day.

----------


## flipstah

Bibimmen Korean noodles have been my staple.

----------


## dj_rice

> Damn, I realized I recognize the layout. Used to be a great Bun Bo Hue joint. Guess they didn't make it.



Never was a fan of BBH and I'm Nammer. Pho all the way!

----------


## zechs

I dunno, having tried all the ramen instant noodles under the sun, tough to go wrong with Ichiban all things considered.

But none of these are anything like a proper bowl of ramen. Or pho. Haven't been for pho in a long time.

----------


## dj_rice

Anyone done the chapagetti dish from the Parasite movie?

----------


## Disoblige

> I dunno, having tried all the ramen instant noodles under the sun, tough to go wrong with Ichiban all things considered.



I doubt you have tried more than 100, let alone the thousands and thousands out there.

But I will admit, ramen you typically go back to isn't about the taste, but about the nostalgia more than anything.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Every time I see a thumbnail on YouTube for "StrictlyDumpling" doing some sort of "best instant noodles" video I'm reminded of how poor our selection of unhealthy cup noodles is in Alberta.

----------


## flipstah

> Anyone done the chapagetti dish from the Parasite movie?



Yeah I use chapagetti + champong + grilled steak slices

----------


## Rocket1k78

> I borrow these from my bougie neighbours whenever I go over to clean pipes.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Prima-Taste-Si.../dp/B00AZY3COW



Thats my favorite as of now




> If you guys like spicy, buy the Samyang 2x Spicy Chicken Ramen and add a spoonful of peanut butter. Adds a layer of depth that is amazingly good.



I can eat spicy but that shits not even enjoyable, i did it once and only poured about 2/3 of the tar in the noodles and after the first bite it was an inferno in my mouth, 




> Damn, I realized I recognize the layout. Used to be a great Bun Bo Hue joint. Guess they didn't make it.



They moved to a new place just off 32 ave NE
https://www.google.com/search?gs_ssp...hrome&ie=UTF-8

----------


## Disoblige

> Every time I see a thumbnail on YouTube for "StrictlyDumpling" doing some sort of "best instant noodles" video I'm reminded of how poor our selection of unhealthy cup noodles is in Alberta.



Yeah, it's too bad we don't get instant noodles with actual meat in the flavor package. Would be dope.




> I can eat spicy but that shits not even enjoyable, i did it once and only poured about 2/3 of the tar in the noodles and after the first bite it was an inferno in my mouth,



But that's not how you cook it...
You cook the noodles, save some water, and pour in the sauce and cook it a little bit more. If you put more water, it will make the noodles more plump and less spicy. Plus adding in some fresh ingredients (and peanut butter) dilutes the taste so something more manageable. But agreed, the 2x is very hot on their own, so the original is best if you are eating it without adding anything else.

----------


## zechs

> I doubt you have tried more than 100, let alone the thousands and thousands out there.
> 
> But I will admit, ramen you typically go back to isn't about the taste, but about the nostalgia more than anything.



True, only whatever is readily available in Alberta and at places like T&T.

----------


## rage2

I've done all those Nissin flavours, but after a while, keep going back to beef. Nothing goes better with leftover tenderloin steak.

----------


## Disoblige

> I've done all those Nissin flavours, but after a while, keep going back to beef. Nothing goes better with leftover tenderloin steak.



Do you find that the noodles have changed in texture lately? They seem to get bloaty way quicker than before.

----------


## lilmira

If anyone can tell me where I can get this locally I'll buy you beer. I remember having this long time ago back home. 
https://www.ramennoodlist.com/2018/0...oodles-taiwan/

----------


## dj_rice

> If anyone can tell me where I can get this locally I'll buy you beer. I remember having this long time ago back home. 
> https://www.ramennoodlist.com/2018/0...oodles-taiwan/



Whats weird is they won't let you bring in Instant Noodles with meat in it but TNT has the Self Heating Hot Pot Bowls with "mystery meat" in it which I've tried the Tomato broth flavor and surpringly its quite tasty. Vegetables are crispy. And soup broth is good.

----------


## cam_wmh

Any suggestions for Wheat/Gluten free? I'm allergic, but would tough out certain foods including ramen, but instant (wheat) noodles are the worst for me.

----------


## rage2

> Do you find that the noodles have changed in texture lately? They seem to get bloaty way quicker than before.



Nope. I’m picky, only like the noodle hard in my mouth.

----------


## lilmira

> Whats weird is they won't let you bring in Instant Noodles with meat in it but TNT has the Self Heating Hot Pot Bowls with "mystery meat" in it which I've tried the Tomato broth flavor and surpringly its quite tasty. Vegetables are crispy. And soup broth is good.



They must be a way to import it. Anyways, how about this stinky lousifen that's gaining popularity? I think I saw a variant at A-mart.

----------


## Xtrema

> Every time I see a thumbnail on YouTube for "StrictlyDumpling" doing some sort of "best instant noodles" video I'm reminded of how poor our selection of unhealthy cup noodles is in Alberta.



You need to go to Lucky Super Market.

There was a few Japanese Ramen I want to try but can't while in Japan and Lucky surprisingly stocks them. Not cheap tho.

----------


## Maxx Mazda

MAMA noodles are good, but I don’t like a lot of their flavour packs. (I am roundeye, but love Asian cuisine.) 

Sapporo Ichiban is best bang for the buck for me, as far as feeling full after. But I do like the thin MAMA noodles. 

Ideal combo would be Sapporo packets with MAMA noodles. I love the green laver you get in Sapporo YAKI SOBA

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Not instant but fairly close. I like the ajinomoto yakisoba at Costco

----------


## ShermanEF9

This reminds me of this.

----------


## cam_wmh

> Any suggestions for Wheat/Gluten free? I'm allergic, but would tough out certain foods including ramen, but instant (wheat) noodles are the worst for me.



I'll add the only brand I've bought (rice noodle), is Mr Pho.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Mr Pho is good too.

----------


## BavarianBeast

6/10

----------


## CRXguy

> Damn, I realized I recognize the layout. Used to be a great Bun Bo Hue joint. Guess they didn't make it.



Song Huong moved up to the NE. 

Apparently they have a sister restaurant that just opened at the corner of 17th ave and 52nd st in Forest Lawn. It's called Hue Thuong.

----------


## beyond_ban

> Nope. Im picky, only like the noodle hard in my mouth.



Surprised this wasn't quoted and taken out of context already, shame really.

----------


## rage2

> Surprised this wasn't quoted and taken out of context already, shame really.



It’s not as funny when that’s the joke.

----------


## beyond_ban

> It’s not as funny when that’s the joke.



Stop making me feel so short.

----------


## bulaian

> This one is good, my new favorite instead of beef:
> Attachment 94970





Try this pack from t&t if you liked those ones!

- - - Updated - - -

Sobey's and Safeway are starting to carry more of these ones lately too.

----------


## flipstah

> Try this pack from t&t if you liked those ones!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Sobey's and Safeway are starting to carry more of these ones lately too.



I wonder if it's the same as this one. I like this one,

https://shopee.com.my/Samyang-New-ch...304.2158189779

----------


## Disoblige

> Try this pack from t&t if you liked those ones!



Thanks, will do.




> I wonder if it's the same as this one. I like this one,
> 
> https://shopee.com.my/Samyang-New-ch...304.2158189779



The one in your link isn't spicy though.

----------


## flipstah

> Thanks, will do.
> 
> 
> The one in your link isn't spicy though.



It's still a bit spicy but not the 2x Samyang spicy. I guess I'm becoming tame now  :Cry:

----------


## rage2

Safeway has been my emergency go to when I run out before able to make it to T&T for a restock.

Fucking Samyang, went thru that phase thx to 
@kenny
 and I had to stop. I went all out with that shit. Boiled noodles, dry fried it with the tar and cut up cheese smokies, then coat with the cheese power in the bowl, finally layering it with 4 slices of Kraft singles and 60 seconds in the microwave. Still drool thinking about it. On the bright side my asshole is so much happier now.

----------


## Disoblige

> It's still a bit spicy but not the 2x Samyang spicy. I guess I'm becoming tame now



Oh really? I actually thought it was different than the 1x spicy cheese flavor. The package looks completely foreign to me, but it could be the same noodles?




> cut up cheese smokies,



This is a great idea. Already taste how good it will be with some cheese smokies. I hate the powder cheese flavor ramen though, so going to use it with the 1x or 2x.

----------


## flipstah

> Oh really? I actually thought it was different than the 1x spicy cheese flavor. The package looks completely foreign to me, but it could be the same noodles?
> 
> 
> This is a great idea. Already taste how good it will be with some cheese smokies. I hate the powder cheese flavor ramen though, so going to use it with the 1x or 2x.



You got me curious if the flavor package is actually different or just a branding exercise because the ones I link I get from A-Mart.

----------


## bulaian

> You got me curious if the flavor package is actually different or just a branding exercise because the ones I link I get from A-Mart.



Hmm I'll try to head out to A Mart to pick up a pack and do a side by side comparison.

- - - Updated - - -

If anyone is looking for the Prima Taste Laksa noodles I posted way back, they sell them at London Drugs now, of all places

----------


## BavarianBeast

Mama Pho Bo was the best out of this bunch. The cheese hot chicken Samyang one was unbearably spicy for my white ass

----------


## Disoblige

Mmm... dat black garlic oil...

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

This is so good!
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Mama Pho Bo was the best out of this bunch. The cheese hot chicken Samyang one was unbearably spicy for my white ass



Mama pho bo?!?!?! mama pork was my go to as a kid and that brand has always been pretty good. Where did you find that?

----------


## BavarianBeast

I found all of those at the 7-11 in marda loop. Good selection of noods.

My wife is hooked now and we ordered a few boxes of it from Walmart online. 

I give the pho bo a 9.5/10. The noodles and broth taste like what you’d get from a good pho restaurant in town.

----------


## dj_rice

With the Nissin noodles, I've seen a few posts on some IG Foodie bloggers saying theres two kinds, ones made in Hong Kong and the ones made in Japan. The Japan made ones are more expensive but taste better, broth is more creamier and the noodle texture is better. Anyone tried both and can confirm this?

----------


## Disoblige

> With the Nissin noodles, I've seen a few posts on some IG Foodie bloggers saying theres two kinds, ones made in Hong Kong and the ones made in Japan. The Japan made ones are more expensive but taste better, broth is more creamier and the noodle texture is better. Anyone tried both and can confirm this?



This is one of the few Japan Nissin I tried and not a fan of the flavor (very soy sauce). I'll have to try another flavor, but the noodle texture is similar to the "Cup Noodle" brand that is made from HK.

----------


## cdnsir

> I love the Nissin tonkotsu but have to give props to the Maggi noodles too.



Just tried this based on the recommendation, never thought it would be good but was pleasantly surprised. Add some fish balls and your lunch is golden.





> This is so good!
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1



FACT: The soup is so strong, you can make beef curry out of the flavour packets. SOURCE: My bachelor years

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I found two other Maggi flavours at Walmart over the weekend. Assam Laksa and Kari.

----------


## Xtrema

> This is one of the few Japan Nissin I tried and not a fan of the flavor (very soy sauce). I'll have to try another flavor, but the noodle texture is similar to the "Cup Noodle" brand that is made from HK.



That's OG noodle basically started NISSIN in 1958. Not a fan of it either.

Original package

----------


## tha_bandit

I know nothing about noodles except for Maggi in India, but tried some Nongshim Tonkotsu Ramenf from Costco, not bad

----------


## lilmira

Yeah that OG Nissin is super salty, I had to dump the soup.

----------


## Manhattan

> 6/10
> 
> Attachment 94998



Damn this is the OG gold standard for me. 10/10 

Calgary has pretty good ramen shops now so rarely eat this deep fried stuff anymore unless in a pinch or hungover

----------


## BavarianBeast

Jesus FC. 

I didn’t realize these things were like 500 calories a package haha. 

I cut out candies/sugary drinks and was substituting my cravings for the noodles not realizing how bad they are for you. Guess that’s what you get for ignoring the nutritional information.

----------


## cyra1ax

> I found two other Maggi flavours at Walmart over the weekend. Assam Laksa and Kari.



That's from Maggi Malaysia, there's also a Tom Yum flavour as well.

----------


## dj_rice

> Jesus FC. 
> 
> I didn’t realize these things were like 500 calories a package haha. 
> 
> I cut out candies/sugary drinks and was substituting my cravings for the noodles not realizing how bad they are for you. Guess that’s what you get for ignoring the nutritional information.



How you think the noodles are made? Most of them are deep fried

----------


## sabad66

Picked up a 6 pack of these from Costco



I’d give it a 7.5/10. Decent flavour but I prefer a bit more spice and saltiness. If you’re like most people and think instant ramen are way too salty to begin with then you’d probably like these. 

Shin Black is still my fav at a 9/10

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> That's from Maggi Malaysia, there's also a Tom Yum flavour as well.



The Kari flavour was good while the Laksa was one of the worst I have ever had.

----------


## killramos

I felt left out of the noodle trend. Bought some Buldok Black spicy noodles. Very tasty. 

Need to find the white people heat level ones for the wife though, hilarious as it was.

----------


## hurrdurr

> I felt left out of the noodle trend. Bought some Buldok Black spicy noodles. Very tasty. 
> 
> Need to find the white people heat level ones for the wife though, hilarious as it was.



Probably this one:

https://www.amazon.ca/Samyang-Regula.../dp/B08FX3K8HT

I've seen it at H Mart for like $2 so don't buy on Amazon

----------


## BavarianBeast

Yeah right, that angry chicken is menacing. 

Try this one https://www.amazon.ca/Nongshim-Soon-.../dp/B00PYS5F3A

I found it at London drugs.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

T&T Heritage is OPEN! Time to hoard all the instant noods!

https://www.reddit.com/r/Calgary/com..._finally_open/

----------


## Disoblige

Decent, but I need to put thick cuts of tendon and brisket in this.

----------


## Maxx Mazda

Picked these up at Costco today. Taste great but the presentation leaves something to be desired haha I cooked them exactly as it said to. What did I fuck up? Go easy on me, I’m roundeye. This isn’t my forte haha

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

That's how it looks like. It's a weird one. Not my fave.

----------


## Manhattan

> Picked these up at Costco today. Taste great but the presentation leaves something to be desired haha I cooked them exactly as it said to. What did I fuck up? Go easy on me, I’m roundeye. This isn’t my forte haha



Bought a box of these from Costco, ate 1 pack and promptly returned the box. No broth type noodles already aren't my style unless its cold ramen plus the flavor was pretty boring. Might be ways to make it a little more interesting but if I'm eating instant ramen its cuz I'm short on time or feeling lazy.

----------


## Xtrema

> Bought a box of these from Costco, ate 1 pack and promptly returned the box. No broth type noodles already aren't my style unless its cold ramen plus the flavor was pretty boring. Might be ways to make it a little more interesting but if I'm eating instant ramen its cuz I'm short on time or feeling lazy.



https://www.costcuisine.com/post/cos...ique%20tasting.


This round eye gives it 6/10. Sounds like it's just a pack of soy sauce. So it's probably supposed to pair with some sort of meat sauce like spaghettis.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Picked these up at Costco today. Taste great but the presentation leaves something to be desired haha I cooked them exactly as it said to. What did I fuck up? Go easy on me, I’m roundeye. This isn’t my forte haha



My sister bought a box and gave a pack to everyone to try out. None of us were really impressed either.

----------


## bjstare

> Attachment 95273
> 
> Mama Pho Bo was the best out of this bunch. The cheese hot chicken Samyang one was unbearably spicy for my white ass



The Shin Black is where it's at. Not really spicy, but they're so good.

The hot chicken ones are def hot. I haven't had the cheese ones, but other varieties are legitimately fucking spicy.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Wait, cheese ramen? Is that a really good idea or a really bad idea?

----------


## sabad66

> Picked these up at Costco today. Taste great but the presentation leaves something to be desired haha I cooked them exactly as it said to. What did I fuck up? Go easy on me, Im roundeye. This isnt my forte haha
> 
> Attachment 95707
> 
> Attachment 95708



Consensus feedback on the costco FB group is that you really need to take care not to overcook those noodles otherwise they are disgusting.

----------


## dj_rice

> Wait, cheese ramen? Is that a really good idea or a really bad idea?



Well theres cheese on pasta/spagetti/ravioli, and ramen is technically a pasta right? So good idea!

----------


## bjstare

> Well theres cheese on pasta/spagetti/ravioli, and ramen is technically a pasta right? So good idea!

----------


## killramos

> Consensus feedback on the costco FB group is that you really need to take care not to overcook those noodles otherwise they are disgusting.



The concept of a Costco Facebook group is very disturbing to me

----------


## Xtrema

> Wait, cheese ramen? Is that a really good idea or a really bad idea?



Depends on the cheese. Shitty kraft singles tends to pair well with Shin spicy noodles.

----------


## Manhattan

> The concept of a Costco Facebook group is very disturbing to me



I'm part of the group just to see what the fuss was about. Its exactly what I thought it was going to be. The things and discussions that go on in there are quite  :facepalm:  Not saying that everyone in the group is a 'Karen' but they sure all look like Karens. Lots of chatter about sugar cookies and how they don't need to ever shop anywhere else.

----------


## sabad66

> I'm part of the group just to see what the fuss was about. Its exactly what I thought it was going to be. The things and discussions that go on in there are quite  Not saying that everyone in the group is a 'Karen' but they sure all look like Karens. Lots of chatter about sugar cookies and how they don't need to ever shop anywhere else.



Pretty much. Like any group it’s 99% noise and 1% something that is relevant to me. I admit I tried the raspberry cookies because of that group and they are decent lol. Wife hates me for introducing more sugary snacks into the house though.

----------


## beecue

I tried the Samyang 2X spicy the other day and was not a fan. The 1X is spicy and tasty but 2X is just too much for me.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Well theres cheese on pasta/spagetti/ravioli, and ramen is technically a pasta right? So good idea!






> Depends on the cheese. Shitty kraft singles tends to pair well with Shin spicy noodles.



When I think of ramen, I also picture the broth that goes with it as being just as important, if not more. I know not all ramen is served with broth, but to me it's generally one in the same.

What you guys are describing sounds like Kraft Dinner with long noodles to me.

----------


## bjstare

> I tried the Samyang 2X spicy the other day and was not a fan. The 1X is spicy and tasty but 2X is just too much for me.



That's the stuff I was talking about. It was all spicy and no flavor. (whitey with exceptionally high spice-tolerance here)

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> If you guys like spicy, buy the Samyang 2x Spicy Chicken Ramen and add a spoonful of peanut butter. Adds a layer of depth that is amazingly good.



Tried this yesterday. Holy shit. It's on the upper end of my spice tolerance. Actually needed a glass of milk afterwards.

----------


## Disoblige

I agree. Lately I am all about dressing up instant noodles to make it into a full meal deal. Amazing how a combination of fresh produce and meats can elevate a bag of ramen.

----------


## CRXguy

> Picked these up at Costco today. Taste great but the presentation leaves something to be desired haha I cooked them exactly as it said to. What did I fuck up? Go easy on me, I’m roundeye. This isn’t my forte haha



My friend gave me a few packs to try. I think I overcooked them by 30-45s so definitely follow the recommended time. I added some air fried dumpling and threw in a couple spoonfuls of homemade chili oil.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Just put the shin black into my cart at superstore for tomorrow. Will report back.

----------


## sabad66

> Just put the shin black into my cart at superstore for tomorrow. Will report back.



I hate how superstore only carries the cups. If you end up liking it and prefer the stovetop packs, Walmart is the best place to buy them. I think it’s 7.99 for a pack of 4 stovetop packages

----------


## ExtraSlow

Superstore got a little excited and in addition to the cup of Shin black, they gave me a 16-packet case of the Shin regular. I really just wanted to try it out. Taking it back seems like a hassle.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Superstore got a little excited and in addition to the cup of Shin black, they gave me a 16-packet case of the Shin regular. I really just wanted to try it out. Taking it back seems like a hassle.



They give you all sorts of stuff now that you are a Global celebrity.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, they also charged me for it.

----------


## Disoblige

> Well, they also charged me for it.



Damn... insert price is right lose sound clip..

----------


## bjstare

> I hate how superstore only carries the cups. If you end up liking it and prefer the stovetop packs, Walmart is the best place to buy them. I think it’s 7.99 for a pack of 4 stovetop packages



Idk what superstore you shop at, but I buy 4-packs of shin black stovetop there on a regular basis at Signal Hill SS. It's not cheap, like $10 for 4 I think, but it's definitely there.

----------


## sabad66

> Idk what superstore you shop at, but I buy 4-packs of shin black stovetop there on a regular basis at Signal Hill SS. It's not cheap, like $10 for 4 I think, but it's definitely there.



Yeah you’re right, I noticed a few days ago that they sell these now at SS. 8.99 a pack of 4. I swear they didn’t back in March/April when pandemic started (or maybe just at Huntington hills) as I was hunting pretty hard for them to eat for lunch.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Huntington is the worst superstore.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Huntington is the worst superstore.



It used to be the best.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Maybe when it was Zellers.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Shin plus leftover chicken.

----------


## dj_rice

I know its not Instant Noodles but I just had this tonight and my mouth is on fire. Cant wait to have real hot pot again

----------


## Pauly Boy

Shin Black ftw. God I love that stuff. It's just the right spicy and that creamy broth is the shit.




> Yeah you’re right, I noticed a few days ago that they sell these now at SS. 8.99 a pack of 4. I swear they didn’t back in March/April when pandemic started (or maybe just at Huntington hills) as I was hunting pretty hard for them to eat for lunch.



It's dependant on the Superstore location, for instance ours in Methbridge only carried the cups for the longest time of the blacks. Finding the 4packs was impossible during the beginning of the pandemic too, believe me I tried, lol.

----------


## ExtraSlow

is the shin black the same as shin just more spicy or is there more shit in the broth?

----------


## bjstare

> is the shin black the same as shin just more spicy or is there more shit in the broth?



It’s actually a bit less spicy IMO. It has an extra broth packet and the veggie packet is better. It’s in another league entirely.

----------


## Disoblige

I tried Shin Ramen again after years and noticed the noodles are a bit off, but broth is still good. But the noodles were off enough it ruined my nostalgia for it. Black tastes very similar to red with differences that don't make the premium worth it IMO.

Then I started looking into it a bit more and a lot of the noodles are made in Nongshim America. If you go to T&T, one batch is Nongshim America, and another is Nongshim China (Shanghai?). I need to go to a Korean store and see if I can find one from Korea to compare. If you know me, I been going nuts over the last decade on Nongshim changing their noodles in the Bowl Noodles and I knew they tasted different vs. When I was a kid.

Then I just stumbled upon this website today and it made me feel less crazy. I'm not the only one... phew.

https://www.seriouseats.com/2020/06/...t-noodles.html

Coles notes: Look at the back of the Nongshim package and try the one from Korea vs. Nongshim America. Korean Black Nongshim should be better too but I never tried any.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

That settles it, we need to find Korean Shin Black to taste test.

----------


## Disoblige

The korean store doesn't even sell Korean Shin Black.

But I spent $6.99 today on 4 packs of korean red.

Side by side compare between USA and Korea pack. Looks the same minus some instruction info pictures...

Will cook both the same without any add-ins and see if I taste a difference. Not today though, I ate too much already...

----------


## Disoblige

Test Day:

Dehydrated veggies looked the same. Couldn't tell a difference.


Seasoning pack looked similar too with maybe one with slightly more tinge of red to it.


Noodles in.


Noodles out.


Soup base compare.

Verdict:
Left bowl was Korea.
Right bowl was America.

Korea version is slightly more sweet, slightly less salty and surprisingly less spicy.

America version is slightly more red in color, slightly saltier, surprisingly more spicy and doesn't have that hint of sweetness. I prefer the cheaper American one as it had more of that umami flavor. Wasted money on the Korean one haha.

----------


## bjstare

I don’t want to start a new thread, this is probably as good a place as any - who has recommendations for brands of precooked udon noodles? And places to find them in SW Calgary.

My wife couldn’t find any at superstore tonight which kind of surprised me, so hoping to get some recs and save us driving from store to store. Not that it makes a difference, but our plan is to make a stir fry with them. 

Tia.

----------


## BigDL

> I don’t want to start a new thread, this is probably as good a place as any - who has recommendations for brands of precooked udon noodles? And places to find them in SW Calgary.
> 
> My wife couldn’t find any at superstore tonight which kind of surprised me, so hoping to get some recs and save us driving from store to store. Not that it makes a difference, but our plan is to make a stir fry with them. 
> 
> Tia.



That is very suprising you didn't find it there, should be in the Asian isle. E-Mart is good for that stuff depending on which part of SW you are in.

----------


## npham

E-Mart is the place where we get our udon from since they have a good selection.

----------


## Strider

> I don’t want to start a new thread, this is probably as good a place as any - who has recommendations for brands of precooked udon noodles? And places to find them in SW Calgary.
> 
> My wife couldn’t find any at superstore tonight which kind of surprised me, so hoping to get some recs and save us driving from store to store. Not that it makes a difference, but our plan is to make a stir fry with them. 
> 
> Tia.



Grab them from the freezer aisle at Superstore. Even Walmart has them
https://i5.walmartimages.ca/images/E...0197241898.jpg

The frozen ones are infinitely better than the shelf stable ones which have a weird taste.

----------


## bjstare

Yeah I asked her to check the freezer when she was there, she didn't see them.

Anyways, this was helpful, thanks guys.

----------


## bjstare

E-mart is awesome. And thanks for the frozen udon suggestion, they were the way to go for sure.

----------


## phreezee

Red week in the markets mean I am banished to Ramenistan.
Costco Nongshim Tonkotsu with added instant pot egg and enoki mushroom.

----------


## dj_rice

> Red week in the markets mean I am banished to Ramenistan.
> Costco Nongshim Tonkotsu with added instant pot egg and enoki mushroom.



Just finished my last one yesterday. Still a tasty noodle. Broth is yum. Tik Tok video says to leave some broth left over after you finish eating noodle. Crack in an egg. Throw in microwave for 3 mins. And a tasty egg concoction

And finally tried the Shin Ramen Black. Not bad

----------


## bjstare

Decided to do something different with my shin black. Only put a small amount of water in (1/2-2/3 cup maybe) and reduce it all away so it’s more of a sauce than a broth. Throw in left over slices of rib eye when the noodles are almost done, fry an egg for on top. 10/10 5 min lunch.

----------


## killramos

Looks tasty. I’ve never eaten as much ramen in my life as I do these days haha

----------

